# Reading Standard



## Euphman06 (May 15, 2016)

Any idea of age of this bike? I'm thinking early 1900s. Any other tidbits of info for me? Desirable or not?


----------



## CrazyDave (May 15, 2016)

Sweet! Desirable for sure!


----------



## fat tire trader (May 17, 2016)

That is one tall bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 17, 2016)

fat tire trader said:


> That is one tall bike.




Me likey


----------



## Euphman06 (May 18, 2016)




----------

